# Western on Toyota 1992 problem



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoping someone here can help.
Truck lights remain on truck when plow in use: Dim lights, working signals on plow.
Three prong connector for truck lights can't find a constant ground [changes with low/high beams].
Checked all grounds on plow assembly with circuit lamp.

Glad I have a couple of weeks to figure this out.


----------

